# Elite E-500 Specs?



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Im pretty sure its 33"ata and 8"bh. If u go over on the lite forum and ask texas10pt he will tell u for sure. I think he owns like 6 of them.


----------



## TecHunter Elite (Jun 28, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

No. not 8" bh. I dont why i typed that. Its a 7" bh. I must have been sleepy.


----------



## fireman1296 (Sep 27, 2005)

*E500 specs*

Go to www.elitearchery.com and check out the tech support. Top left of the page. Go to 2006 downloads and you can find all of the spec charts for there bows. Just got a E500 love it.


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

ATA : 34” DL 
BH: 7” 
Mass Weight: 3.9lbs 
Draw: 26—30” 
IBO: 330-338 
String: 56 3/8” 
Cable: 38 3/16” 

Post settings for the draw stop are on the Elite website under Tech Support...2006 Products.


----------

